# brackish



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

I have always kept my mollies in my freshwater tank and they have been fine. I now have a tank just for them and i heard that they do better in brackish water. Would changing to brackish be too much of a shock for them after being in fresh water for so long? And what's the best way to make brackish water from fresh water.can you just dump some table salt in the tank. I'm jokeing :wink: I wouldn't do that!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A slow gradual change is always the best way to do water changes when fish are involved. add one tablespoon this week and at the next water change add two and keep up that pattern until it is where you want it.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

In order to make brackish water hit the lfs and get yourself some sea salt, red sea or equiv. Then all you do is gradually aclimate your fish to the new salt levels by working them up to the required level as described above. Always always always premix your saltwater before adding to the tank, salts can burn your fish as they disolve as well as develop toxic spots in your tank as the salt levels try to disperse and equalise.


----------



## puff4ever (May 9, 2005)

add some sea salt like instant ocean or red sea slowly, predisolve the salt, if you dont do this you will shock the fish. ad about 1 TBS to a gallon and slowly increase


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yes, do it very slow, and instant ocean salt would be best i had adverse effects for some reason when i was using Oceanic, You may also want to consider switching over to Reverse Osmsis water also, as your salt will contain the necessary trace elements to bring ph levels to par. But this process will indeed need to be down over several weeks, some stores will carry SW mollies already or BW could look into that and see if you could exchange for them or something but if your attached to your mollies then just follow what they said above...


----------

